# powder coating intake manifold



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

anyone done it in pontiac blue? i'd like to do mine but don't want to use powdercoat if it won't match up to the rest of the engine.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

well...couldn't find pontiac blue, so i went for "hammered silver". pretty cool powdercoating effect. will post up a pic when i get it back later this week.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the idea, and look forward to seeing it. I've been thinking about doing this for my truck.

I've read a thread on doing this elsewhere, I just can't remember which forum I was on.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

well i would have pics of this today, but they did it in the wrong color...

should have something to show come wednesday.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Ugh...... frustrating. I've had to have powder coating redone before, too.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

well, i finally got the intake back. not in pontiac blue how i would have liked it, but i think the hammered silver is a nice touch.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks nice. Is there a reason they do it in blue? Or, did your change your mind?


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

coudln't get a good color match, so went with this instead


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

Looks like they did a quality job on it. I like it! Should be real easy to keep clean.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Looks Good.
Does the intake have an exhaust port crossover?
I wonder how the power coat will hold up to the heat.

Larry


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

nope, at least not to my knowledge. it would get plugged off if it did anyway.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Car parts on the kitchen counters my wife loves that:willy:

Only thing that tops that is the laptop in bed late at night cruising the GTO forums. She is such a big fan. 


Pay back for all the dang chick flicks and monday night bachelor watching.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

hahaha, well the bonus is the damn convertible pump is sitting on top of the toaster oven. I'm really not home much. sort of a jumping off point to have fun elsewhere.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Looks good! BTW, powder coat melts at about 425-450...unless it is high temp or flame sprayed. :cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

i looked into the issue of the powder coat melting or having other issues as a result of heat. Basically what i came to find out is that the intake doesn't get hot enough to cause those kinds of problems. the fact that there's constantly air flow helps to cool the metal. that and edelbrock is currently selling their intakes with a black powder coat. if i do run into any issues, i'll defintely report back.


----------



## Streetwerkz (May 22, 2011)

Most powder coatings can operate at 250 degrees no problem.
We have coated heads, blocks, intakes, etc with no failures.
About the only thing that can not be coated is headers/exhaust manifolds.


----------

